# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  What should I use as caulking for my pine log home please

## Woodstock

Hello,
My holiday house is roughly 50 years old and has significant gaps making the house breezy. 
Unfortunately, the house shifts a little, as the original concrete slabs were not connected correctly when the house was built.
For this reason, I think I might need a flexible material. 
I will attach photos. What products/method would you recommend please? 
We intend to fill the gaps and paint the interior white. 
Thanks for your time and advice. 
Jane

----------

